# What irritations have you noticed in the Roamio's UI?



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Edit: before I begin, let me say that the Roamio's UI is TiVo's best UI yet and I applaud their development effort for it. For me, it wouldn't take much to make it perfect for needs, and that's why I started this thread.

I'll start off.


1. In the Premiere's SD UI, when I had multiple episodes of a show, I was able to use "Channel Up" and "Channel Down" in the episode description page to move between them. I was able to quickly see all description information update (episode number, airing date, duration, etc.) as I moved through the shows.

The Roamio UI shows most of the information in the truncated summary on the right (which is clever design!), but not all of it. When I select a show to see the full description in the UI, I wish I could still use "Channel Up" and "Channel Down" to move between them.


2. Although the Roamio menus are impressively fast compared to the Premiere HD menus, there is still some lag before it completely renders all menu items. I noticed that if I move the selection cursor before the menu is finished rendering, it will force the cursor back to the original item when the menu render completes.

To see this, go to My Shows, then find a list of episodes for a show. Go to the detailed information page for the first show. If you press "left" to to back to the episode list and immediately press "up" or "down" to move to another show, the cursor will be forced back to the original show if you beat the menu.

Strangely, some shows redraw their menu very quickly and some do not.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

If you look hard enough, you can find fault with anything.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

ADG said:


> If you look hard enough, you can find fault with anything.


This is why I'm a good engineer. However, these aren't things that I went looking for; they are things I noticed in normal operation.


----------



## jeffosoft (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you chrispitude

This was exactly what i was looking for. The Tivo HD and Premiere .. was bad at times and near awful others.

I appreciate you writing this.

ADG - I appreciate you comment as well. But Honestly Its way past time to stop babying Tivo over there systems. They have issues that should have been worked out years ago

No more excuses Tivo, I mean my premiere when I got it, the remote didnt work, They sent a new one right away (luckily I used my old remote from the tivo HD) 

About 8 months after I got it all the numbers and symbols wore off, the sad part is I rarely if ever use the numbers.. yet they were store worn off.

My Past 4 tivo remotes, perfect no issues.

So yea they have had quality issues in the past, hopefully though this is starting to be behind them.


----------



## richbrew (Feb 6, 2002)

chrispitude said:


> 1. In the Premiere's SD UI, when I had multiple episodes of a show, I was able to use "Channel Up" and "Channel Down" in the episode description page to move between them. I was able to quickly see all description information update (episode number, airing date, duration, etc.) as I moved through the shows.
> 
> The Roamio UI shows most of the information in the truncated summary on the right (which is clever design!), but not all of it. When I select a show to see the full description in the UI, I wish I could still use "Channel Up" and "Channel Down" to move between them.


This happens in the Premiere's HD UI also, and it drives me nuts. I often have a folder of episodes of a show where I have watched a few, and my wife hasn't. I would select one and use page up/down to flip through looking at episode numbers/descriptions to figure out where I left off. I hate having to go the long way around to get from one to the next. I love the advances made to the HD UI, but it was attention to those minor details that gave the original TiVo's such a fantastic user experience and put TiVo so far above other DVR's, so it sucks to see them being overlooked in the transition.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

none worth mentioning


----------



## Zu Nim (Apr 20, 2012)

The time stamps on the left and right side of the progress bar aren't vertically centered.

The Dolby indicator is yellow when looking at program info, but if you choose a stereo track it becomes a blue speaker icon. Inconsistent.

When you're in the guide, the NEW and HD graphics aren't vertically aligned with the second line of the description of the currently selected program.

Hardly anyone probably notices these things but they irritate me.

Oh, and ads. So many pointless, unpleasant, redundant ads.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

HDUI Wishlist screens issues


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

chrispitude said:


> 1. In the Premiere's SD UI, when I had multiple episodes of a show, I was able to use "Channel Up" and "Channel Down" in the episode description page to move between them. I was able to quickly see all description information update (episode number, airing date, duration, etc.) as I moved through the shows.


Totally agree. I used to use that feature all the time on my old DirecTiVo, and really miss it on the Roamio.

-Joe


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

chrispitude said:


> The Roamio UI shows most of the information in the truncated summary on the right (which is clever design!), but not all of it.


Related to this..... I find it irritating that with all the new screen real estate available in the HD UI, the program descriptions are STILL truncated when they show in the sidebar. To see the whole description you have to click through to the program itself. And then click back out to click to the next program.

I know there are good design reasons for this, but it would be nice to be able to enable or disable things like the thumbnails at the top to leave more space for descriptions. Or allow the description area to move up (providing more space under it) if you disable the live view thumbnail in the "What To Watch Now" screen.

Paul


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I wish TiVo would change the menu animations. They are now the one thing slowing down the UI- having to wait for the fancy transition animation with each menu pick. I would want it turned off or swapped out for something at least twice as fast.

Have made this suggestion to them several times now. It is the most irritating thing about the Roamio UI, to me, and it should be really easy to fix.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Bothers me that there's a slight sound cutout when entering TiVo Central. Don't have it with the Guide.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

Sixto said:


> Bothers me that there's a slight sound cutout when entering TiVo Central. Don't have it with the Guide.


Yep, this is extremely annoying.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

mjcxp said:


> Yep, this is extremely annoying.


My wife actually asked why our Roamio does this. ("Good question, honey.")


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Sixto said:


> Bothers me that there's a slight sound cutout when entering TiVo Central. Don't have it with the Guide.


I don't notice or care about that.

But I get a 3/4 second sound dropout EVERY TIME I start to play a video (even after every pause/resume), which I very much notice. (I am using optical/toslink AC3). Don't remember that happening on my HD nor Premiere.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

This may simply be a personal problem, but when I'm watching a recorded show and press the Tivo button to do something, I'm not sure how to get back full screen to the program I was watching. The "live TV" button doesn't seem right to go back to a recorded show, but it seems to work. So that's my UI irritation.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

dtivouser said:


> This may simply be a personal problem, but when I'm watching a recorded show and press the Tivo button to do something, I'm not sure how to get back full screen to the program I was watching. The "live TV" button doesn't seem right to go back to a recorded show, but it seems to work. So that's my UI irritation.


The "Zoom" button will always take the video in the preview window back to full screen, whether Live or recorded.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> The "Zoom" button will always take the video in the preview window back to full screen, whether Live or recorded.


I'd like if Clear button still worked from the main Tivo Central menu. It seems Clear is now just a Delete shortcut.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Bothers me that there's a slight sound cutout when entering TiVo Central. Don't have it with the Guide.


I also occasionally see video pauses when entering in Tivo Central. Again, don't have that prob with Guide. preview should be seamless


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

jwbelcher said:


> I also occasionally see video pauses when entering in Tivo Central. Again, don't have that prob with Guide. preview should be seamless


This is not a Roamio specific anomaly. My Premier Elite and two S3's display the same behavior.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jwbelcher said:


> I'd like if Clear button still worked from the main Tivo Central menu. It seems Clear is now just a Delete shortcut.


I'm confused. What should Clear do when in TiVo Central? I always thought it was to clear any on-screen displays, and as a quick-delete in most places where a delete can be performed.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

jwbelcher said:


> It seems Clear is now just a Delete shortcut.


While I do use Clear to delete individual programs and groups of recordings, I use it mostly when I mis-type a number when changing channels.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Something I noticed the other day... I have always hit the FF button a 4th time to make it stop (and same with Rewind), but on the Roamio, it doesn't seem to do anything. I've retrained my brain to hit Play instead about 3/4 of the time now, so I'm sure it won't be long before I do it all the time. Just that screwed me up a bunch initially as I would FF past about 10 min of show trying to figure out why I couldn't stop it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

laria said:


> Something I noticed the other day... I have always hit the FF button a 4th time to make it stop (and same with Rewind), but on the Roamio, it doesn't seem to do anything. I've retrained my brain to hit Play instead about 3/4 of the time now, so I'm sure it won't be long before I do it all the time. Just that screwed me up a bunch initially as I would FF past about 10 min of show trying to figure out why I couldn't stop it.


SPS88S backdoor entered while playing back a recording will give you old behavior if you really like it. (Like most other SPS codes it needs to be re-entered upon each reboot).


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

That's good to know... but I'd probably forget to re-enter it so I'll just finish retraining my brain.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

> If you look hard enough, you can find fault with anything.


Absolutely nothing wrong with that!
Mediocrity is *not* a good thing.


----------



## tombot (Sep 22, 2013)

This is my first tivo, that I've had for less than a month.

The preview window that shows in the "grid guide" view, is distracting. The 8 rows of channel listings are harder to read because they've been compressed to accommodate the preview window. Preview windows should always be "an option" during the time you're trying to read text, because they usually end up looking like distracting strobe lights as the images change so quickly. So distracting that I find I am always hitting the pause button after going into the channel guide. I suppose I could set up a macro on my new universal remote to cause the pause to happen, but -- does anyone know of a code to turn off that preview window?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

There is a setting in the settings menu. I can't remember where and I'm not at my TV right now, but there was an option to have the preview window on or off. And you can always turn it off manually by hitting the Slow-Mo button... and maybe Zoom someone mentioned in here?

Edit: Never mind, Zoom was to take you back to full screen. So, just the Slow-Mo button to close the preview window manually.


----------



## HVYCHVY (Jul 23, 2004)

I just bought my Roamio after my S3 died. I noticed when in the Settings & Messages, only the Help page is in HD, The others look like crappy SD with the large print and kinda fuzzy looking.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

> If you look hard enough, you can find fault with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not putting something under a microscope in no way implies mediocrity. These threads just scream for OCD types and nit pickers to find things that would be given such low-priority that no engineer in his right mind would ever risk time looking into. Software nowadays has become large and complex with a never ending list of enhancements and new development.

But maybe TiVo will divert the streaming team or android team for a couple of months to fix the brief sound cut-out or video pause when entering TiVo Central. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Zu Nim (Apr 20, 2012)

CloudAtlas said:


> These threads just scream for OCD types and nit pickers to find things that would be given such low-priority that no engineer in his right mind would ever risk time looking into. Software nowadays has become large and complex with a never ending list of enhancements and new development.


When you pay above-average for a product you expect above-average attention to the details. Most of the nits are very likely to be low-hanging fruit that can be easily fixed. Engineers can figure out when to cut their losses fixing non-showstoppers. And squashing a bunch of easy bugs is one of the simplest ways to show initiative possible, which I consider right-minded.

Unless you're working out of your garage, software has always been large and complex with a never ending list of new development. The locus of the challenges changes. Complexities get abstracted away because the underlying techniques have matured, so there's room for a different set of complexities. But not so much more complexity overall.


----------



## tombot (Sep 22, 2013)

The setting that you are talking about only turns it off in Tivo Central mode. The preview window is still there in the channel guide Grid Guide mode. The SloMo button has no effect.
Anyone know a code to turn it off?
Or
How do I submit a trouble or annoyance report on this issue?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Zu Nim said:


> When you pay above-average for a product you expect above-average attention to the details. Most of the nits are very likely to be low-hanging fruit that can be easily fixed. Engineers can figure out when to cut their losses fixing non-showstoppers. And squashing a bunch of easy bugs is one of the simplest ways to show initiative possible, which I consider right-minded.


LOL, you must not have been using Tivos for long. They live for annoying, head-scratching issues that pretty much anyone that pays attention to details would have fixed long ago. Not to mention taking away basic options for stuff like live TV buffer size, Mini sleep timers, a screensaver vs. live TV, etc. Or breaking as much stuff as they fix with every release.

It's the Tivo Way (tm), and it's mostly caused by no one else in the market pushing them to do better.


----------



## Zu Nim (Apr 20, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> LOL, you must not have been using Tivos for long. They live for annoying, head-scratching issues that pretty much anyone that pays attention to details would have fixed long ago. Not to mention taking away basic options for stuff like live TV buffer size, Mini sleep timers, a screensaver vs. live TV, etc. Or breaking as much stuff as they fix with every release.
> 
> It's the Tivo Way (tm), and it's mostly caused by no one else in the market pushing them to do better.


I must not have. I only have 13+ years of using TiVos.  I was addressing software engineering generally, not so much TiVo.

A lack of retail competition hurts, but there's competition in the cable-provider space that they're now focused on. Unfortunately for users, that competitive bar is actually lower than where TiVo stands today so it's not going to help with the details either.


----------



## Fred C Dobbs (Dec 5, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> The "Zoom" button will always take the video in the preview window back to full screen, whether Live or recorded.


Thanks much for this tip!

FCD


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I don't know if this is really a UI irritation... I guess it is, although I think this is how it worked on my S3, too, but I didn't seem to have as much trouble with this on those.

Our Roamio has started recording a lot of suggestions that are repeats of shows that I have season passes set up that are set to "New Only". So this is screwing up my folder sorting by date, since it's pushing the show folders to the top of the list due to the date on the recorded suggestion. My S3's hardly ever seemed to record shows as suggestions that I had season passes for. I can only think of one show that it did once in a while.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

I have two Tivos together and use a single older model remote with a two positon DVR switch to control them. There are no A,B,C,D buttons on this remote. This morning one of the Tivos (HDUI) had rebooted and the My Shows menu had spontaneously reverted to being sorted by date instead of my preferred alphabetically. On my SDUI Tivo I just hit "Enter" to bring up a sort menu, or number key "1" to change between sort orders. This apparently doesn't work on the HDUI menu. Any one know how to work this with this remote? Alternatively, a dual switch remote with the A,B,C, buttons?
I had to hunt up the newer remote, put batteries in it. Hit the "B" button to change the sort order. Then remove the batteries and re-file the newer remote back in the junk-box. Probably won't have to do this very often but would like a more convenient way.


----------



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

I've only been using my Roamio for a week (upgraded from an S3 HD XL), so I'm sure I'll find more.



I agree with the original poster - scrolling between my programs using Chan Up/Down is something I used a ton, and I'm going to miss it.

I really miss the Recording History from my S3 menu in the To Do list. The new option in the To Do list to show w/ Conflicts, etc, and the separate History window, just don't seem quite as intuitive as the old Recording History view, and there seems to be a lot more "junk" to sift through in the new views.

Once I get used to menus and I know what's coming up, I tend to Select/Select/Select (or right arrow right arrow right arrow) when I know where I'm going. Many times, even the fancy new fast interface doesn't seem to quite keep up, and I get BONG BONG BONG until the menu finishes refreshing. Even my slow S3 didn't do this - it would queue my button presses and respond when it finished processing (which was a good thing in my experience).

I don't know if I'd consider it ads, but the top banner with suggested shows is pretty annoying. "In My Shows"... yes, I know, thanks, I don't need you to remind me. Also, I do occasionally use Amazon Video, but not very often, so while I don't want to hide it from my Video Providers, I also don't care to see suggestions on the banner for Amazon titles.

I don't like that plain text has been replaced by icons in some menus, such as when selecting in a Season Pass whether to record New, Repeats, or All, the "NEW" is a picture instead of just text.

I know I'm in the minority here, but I've never been a fan of 30-second skip. I've tried it and tried it, and just don't like it. Luckily, in my use of Series 1, Series 2, and Series 3 boxes, it was always off by default, and you had to use the SPS code to enable it. Now, I'm being forced to use my Advance button as a 30-second fast forward, with no option to set it back to simple advance.


----------



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

wtherrell said:


> Any one know how to work this with this remote? Alternatively, a dual switch remote with the A,B,C, buttons?


The remote change is a whole separate issue/area of frustration for me.  I'm not a fan, but I'm _trying_ to force myself to get used to it. As far as a 1/2 remote with ABCD on it, I don't think such a thing exists. It looks like it's EITHER the 1/2 switch, OR the ABCD buttons. Ugh.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

The worst UI flaw is, IMO, the wishlist UI no longer only shows wishlists with matching shows when listing matches. It wastes huge amounts of vertical space showing you wishlists that don't have matching shows. The older UI didn't do that. Stupid!

I also see that episodes will appear in the season pass listing, but not in the main upcoming shows listing.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

What would you expect with a 3rd grade UI? :down:


----------



## rotorglow (Feb 28, 2008)

shadoh said:


> I know I'm in the minority here, but I've never been a fan of 30-second skip. I've tried it and tried it, and just don't like it. Luckily, in my use of Series 1, Series 2, and Series 3 boxes, it was always off by default, and you had to use the SPS code to enable it. Now, I'm being forced to use my Advance button as a 30-second fast forward, with no option to set it back to simple advance.


Actually, you can choose that behavior right in the remote control setup screen. 30-sec scan is the new default, but you can go back to simple advance if you want.

And the rest of us can enable the old 30-skip with the usual SPS30S key combo.


----------



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

rotorglow said:


> Actually, you can choose that behavior right in the remote control setup screen. 30-sec scan is the new default, but you can go back to simple advance if you want.


Yaaaaaaaay.


----------



## rotorglow (Feb 28, 2008)

I've spent a couple of fairly intense days with a Roamio as an upgrade from a S3 HD.

I also miss the channel up/down scrolling between shows, and really hope that comes back. There are also a couple of screens where channel up/down won't scroll to the top or bottom of the screen.

The sound cutout other people have mentioned is irritating.

And I found myself stuck in Tivo central with a recorded show playing, and couldn't figure out how to get back with out hitting Live TV and then restarting the recorded show. So I'm really glad to know about the zoom button shortcut that someone else mentioned. (What a messy, non-obvious situation that it.)

I guess the row of stuff at the top of Tivo central is kind of silly, and doesn't really look great, but that's minor.

So I guess the only annoyance I haven't seen mentioned is the program banner that appears every time you return to live TV. You can only dismiss it with left-arrow or clear, or wait for it to clear on its own. It can't be expanded with right-arrow. And *that* means that you can't quickly switch tuners when you exit Tivo Central. You have to let it time out, or hit an extra key.

I'll leave the new remote's size button layout for others to debate, but I love The tactile feel of the buttons. It's a huge improvement over my (worn out?) S3 remote, and RF works perfectly.

Pretty good overall.


----------



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

One very minor thing about the remote that is having major, major repercussions with how I use it is -- the "5" button doesn't have a bump on it! I memorized my Glo remote forwards and backwards and can use it efficiently by just picking it up out of the corner of my eye, finding the "5," and I'm good. The new Roamio remote doesn't have that! So if I pick it up without looking, yes, I can find the pause/play/etc buttons, but I always have to look now if I want to press any buttons (I very frequently use the TiVo/number combos, i.e. TiVo-1 for Season Passes, TiVo-2 for To Do list, etc).


----------



## rotorglow (Feb 28, 2008)

Something else I forgot that bugs me: you can't cancel a recording from the tuner selection screen; seems like you should be able to stop a recording from that list without switching to the recording tuner first. I understand why a simple press on Clear can't do that. But maybe a long-press?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

shadoh said:


> One very minor thing about the remote that is having major, major repercussions with how I use it is -- the "5" button doesn't have a bump on it! I memorized my Glo remote forwards and backwards and can use it efficiently by just picking it up out of the corner of my eye, finding the "5," and I'm good. The new Roamio remote doesn't have that! So if I pick it up without looking, yes, I can find the pause/play/etc buttons, but I always have to look now if I want to press any buttons (I very frequently use the TiVo/number combos, i.e. TiVo-1 for Season Passes, TiVo-2 for To Do list, etc).


Hmmm, my Glo remote doesnt have a bump on the 5! Wierd!

Yes, Im sitting here staring at a button lol


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

videobruce said:


> What would you expect with a 3rd grade UI? :down:


Then what are the cable company UIs, Kindergarten?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

shadoh said:


> I don't know if I'd consider it ads, but the top banner with suggested shows is pretty annoying. "In My Shows"... yes, I know, thanks, I don't need you to remind me. Also, I do occasionally use Amazon Video, but not very often, so while I don't want to hide it from my Video Providers, I also don't care to see suggestions on the banner for Amazon titles.


This can be customized somewhat at Settings / Displays / Customize Discovery Bar.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Then what are the cable company UIs, Kindergarten?


Just ignore him, he doesn't own any Tivos and hates the company because they enforced their patents. Typical troll.


----------



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

lgnad said:


> Hmmm, my Glo remote doesnt have a bump on the 5! Wierd!
> 
> Yes, Im sitting here staring at a button lol


LOL, nice.

As best I can tell from squinting at Google Images pictures (lol), the Glo Premium doesn't have the bump, either. Does your remote have the ABCD buttons, or the 1/2 switch on it? If it has the 1/2 switch, it is a Glo. If it has the ABCD buttons, it is the Glo Premium. (Mine is a plain Glo, no premium).


----------



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

nooneuknow said:


> Unfortunately, it required 4 AAA batteries, ran through them like crazy, and the lifespan of various buttons was very short (many had dead buttons right out of the box).
> 
> It had soft rubber buttons, not hard plastic, and was my favorite remote of all ever made. It's too bad the glued-down bubble-contact membrane was often misaligned. All these flaws, but the 1-2 switch and having the letter/color buttons was really awesome when you had a TiVo HD and Premiere in the same room...


I actually like/prefer the AAA batteries. I did hear a lot of complaints about that, and it looks like (along with not liking 30-second skip) I'm in the minority. I have a bunch of AAA rechargeable batteries, and I haven't found it going through them like crazy. A set typically lasts me a few months. Switch out for a freshly charged set, and I'm good for another few months. Hasn't been an issue for me.

I agree on the feel of the buttons, along with the bump on the 5 missing (see above). It boggles my mind why they'd remove that.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I guess I never noticed the bump/no-bump on the numbers... I never use the number pad.


----------



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

L David Matheny said:


> This can be customized somewhat at Settings / Displays / Customize Discovery Bar.


Brilliant! Thanks. I just disabled everything, but it's still populating things up there from My Shows, etc. I'm guessing it will take some time before it refreshes what it is going to display (likely all ads now since I disabled everything).


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

shadoh said:


> I actually like/prefer the AAA batteries. I did hear a lot of complaints about that, and it looks like (along with not liking 30-second skip) I'm in the minority. I have a bunch of AAA rechargeable batteries, and I haven't found it going through them like crazy. A set typically lasts me a few months. Switch out for a freshly charged set, and I'm good for another few months. Hasn't been an issue for me.
> 
> I agree on the feel of the buttons, along with the bump on the 5 missing (see above). It boggles my mind why they'd remove that.


Yep, I learned rechargeable batteries actually had a place in a remote control due to that remote. However, the downside to rechargeable batteries is they are 1.2V versus 1.5V. That can cause many electronic devices to claim a low-battery state, stop working reliably faster, and/or make you shorten the life of the rechargeable batteries due to more frequent recharge cycles (they only have so many).

I too miss the bump (nub) that was on every TiVo remote *I had* before the Roamio's new form-factor remote. It made it possible to turn off the backlighting on the Glo-Premium remotes for me. Once I felt that bump, I knew exactly where every button was.

Now the bump is gone, and I have to learn the new layout without one.

I wonder if people made complaints about the missing bump/nub making it harder for the disabled to use TiVo may yield the best, and quickest, return of the feature (and perhaps free replacement remotes for those claiming they need it)....


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Everyone misses ChanUp/ChanDown to move through programs from the program details page. How can we campaign to get this back?

I also miss the old recording history page.

Another annoyance related to responsiveness is that sometimes a menu pauses to load and insert an ad. Menus should be responsive to keypresses immediately when they appear.

This, and some other observations, posted in this thread:

What irritations have you noticed in the Roamio's UI?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Then what are the cable company UIs, Kindergarten?


No...nursery school...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

chrispitude said:


> This, and some other observations, posted in this thread:
> 
> What irritations have you noticed in the Roamio's UI?


You realize that you are posting this very same thread, that you initiated?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL, OP wants to create an infinite thread loop.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

There's a slight difference in the UI between the Premiere XL4 and the Roamio. I think I prefer the text look of the XL4. But the RoPro is definitely snappier at moving through the UI. 

WHAT THE F*CK IS UP WITH MOVING THE DAMNED GUIDE BUTTON?! Who thought THAT was good idea?

And, has been pointed out, why doesn't channel +/- scroll through recorded episodes in a group?


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> LOL, OP wants to create an infinite thread loop.


OMG, I'm losing it. This is what happens when you are the parent of a newborn. Sorry folks.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm in the (vast) minority, I know, perhaps a population of one, who prefers the S3 interface. I've only been with the Roamio a day, and am sure I'll get used to it and come to like some aspects, but I really preferred Now Playing taking up the whole screen and not cluttered with those programs on top (cannot imagine using that) and the PIP window. Sure, there were times I would have liked to make a quick change while watching a program and couldn't before, but something optional would've been nice. Also would prefer the Discovery Bar to be optional.

Missing the scrolling up/down through programs, not liking clutter I don't use and would be nice to choose which things to show.

Now, some of this is related to my preferring simpler/cleaner nterfaces in general, and some of it is that I have advancing vision issues that creates more challenges for me than the general population.

I do have a simple to stupid question that I'll likely figure out as soon as I hit send, but ...

With the old interface, hitting Tivo took me to Tivo Central and stopped the program I was watching. Is the method now just to pause indefinitely if one wants to stop watching a show, or is there something else that stops it besides starting another show?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

shadoh said:


> LOL, nice.
> 
> As best I can tell from squinting at Google Images pictures (lol), the Glo Premium doesn't have the bump, either. Does your remote have the ABCD buttons, or the 1/2 switch on it? If it has the 1/2 switch, it is a Glo. If it has the ABCD buttons, it is the Glo Premium. (Mine is a plain Glo, no premium).


Yeah, I guess its the Premium. I didnt realize there were two different Glo's!


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

moonscape said:


> I'm in the (vast) minority, I know, perhaps a population of one, who prefers the S3 interface. I've only been with the Roamio a day, and am sure I'll get used to it and come to like some aspects, but I really preferred Now Playing taking up the whole screen and not cluttered with those programs on top (cannot imagine using that) and the PIP window. Sure, there were times I would have liked to make a quick change while watching a program and couldn't before, but something optional would've been nice. Also would prefer the Discovery Bar to be optional.
> 
> Missing the scrolling up/down through programs, not liking clutter I don't use and would be nice to choose which things to show.
> 
> ...


You can toggle the video preview window temporarily by hitting 'slow' on the remote, or turn it off permanently in the settings. Turning it off adds 2 more items to ignore up there.

You can just hit pause if you are in the menus and want to pause... if you were watching live tv, it will stay paused till the buffer maxes out and then suddenly start playing.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

moonscape said:


> I do have a simple to stupid question that I'll likely figure out as soon as I hit send, but ...
> 
> With the old interface, hitting Tivo took me to Tivo Central and stopped the program I was watching. Is the method now just to pause indefinitely if one wants to stop watching a show, or is there something else that stops it besides starting another show?


At the Tivo Central screen, you can press the Slow button to toggle the thumbnail video. (However, this just toggles the display - if you want to pause it, you must do that before toggling the video off.)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

wkearney99 said:


> WHAT THE F*CK IS UP WITH MOVING THE DAMNED GUIDE BUTTON?! Who thought THAT was good idea?


Give it time.

At first, after 10+ years of the same Guide button location, I was the same way. But now, after a few months, I realize it's much better. When I pick up the remotes to the older TiVos, I realize how badly _their _guide buttons are located.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

moonscape said:


> I'm in the (vast) minority, I know, perhaps a population of one, who prefers the S3 interface. I've only been with the Roamio a day, and am sure I'll get used to it and come to like some aspects, but I really preferred Now Playing taking up the whole screen and not cluttered with those programs on top (cannot imagine using that) and the PIP window. Sure, there were times I would have liked to make a quick change while watching a program and couldn't before, but something optional would've been nice. Also would prefer the Discovery Bar to be optional.


The Discovery Bar is fantastic for one thing...getting my kids to impatiently demand to watch something that hasn't even recorded yet. What's not to love!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

lgnad said:


> Yeah, I guess its the Premium. I didnt realize there were two different Glo's!


There are four Premium Glo variants that I have had:

1. Original 4xAAA battery with soft buttons, 1-2 switch, and bump on 5 button.

2. Original (perhaps very rare, or only a few in existence) 4xAAA battery with soft buttons, 1-2 switch, colored ACBD buttons, and bump on 5 button.

3. First new revision with hard buttons, colored ABCD buttons, bump on 5 button, and ambient light sensor on the TOP (of the board, sensing through the top of the remote).

4. Second new revision with hard buttons, colored ABCD buttons, NO BUMP ON 5 BUTTON, and ambient light sensor on the BOTTOM (of the board, sensing through the same window the IR components emit through).

The last two are "luck of the draw", and can only be identified by using bright light to find if there is a light sensing spot next to the "TiVo" button, and the bump on the 5 button *may* also vary. TiVo didn't make any effort to make the two revisions otherwise easy to identify.

Also, I find the different ambient light sensing positions to be of negligible difference in some scenarios, while other scenarios making one or the other highly undesirable.

Depending on availability, you can sometimes order a different color (whole remote, just the top, or just the outline of the top bezel) when ordering from TiVo's website. The default was black, while all others seemed to be a "while in stock" option.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wkearney99 said:


> ...........................
> 
> WHAT THE F*CK IS UP WITH MOVING THE DAMNED GUIDE BUTTON?! Who thought THAT was good idea?
> 
> ...................


The guide button is now in a more prominent and logical place than it was before. Although for me, since I like all my remotes to match, I needed to replace all my Slide remotes with Slide Pro remotes so the Guide button would be in the same location. Otherwise I would be pressing the wrong button. I have no issues now that the guide button is in the same place on all my TiVo remotes. The new location of the guide button is a much better place than previously.


----------



## alarson83 (Oct 27, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> The guide button is now in a more prominent and logical place than it was before. Although for me, since I like all my remotes to match, I needed to replace all my Slide remotes with Slide Pro remotes so the Guide button would be in the same location. Otherwise I would be pressing the wrong button. I have no issues now that the guide button is in the same place on all my TiVo remotes. The new location of the guide button is a much better place than previously.


So you're the reason theyre sold out.

Id love to add a slide pro to my roamio since i used a slide on my premiere.

Any idea if the dongle that comes with the slide pro - premiere package could be used on a Mini so i could use my stock Roamio remote with my mini?


----------



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

nooneuknow said:


> There are three Premium Glo variants that I have had:
> 
> 1. Original 4xAAA battery with soft buttons, 1-2 switch, colored ACBD buttons, and bump on 5 button...


I don't think I completely agree with your list. I have the original 4xAAA style (ilke this one) which has the 1-2 switch, but no colored ABCD buttons. That was my earlier point, that I'm not aware of the existance of any TiVo-branded remotes that have both the 1-2 switch and the colored ABCD buttons. It seems to be one or the other, as far as I can tell from exhaustive Google searches.


----------



## Rob_W (Jan 30, 2014)

alarson83 said:


> So you're the reason theyre sold out.
> 
> Id love to add a slide pro to my roamio since i used a slide on my premiere.
> 
> Any idea if the dongle that comes with the slide pro - premiere package could be used on a Mini so i could use my stock Roamio remote with my mini?


I spoke with Tivo about that and they said it will work with the mini


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

alarson83 said:


> So you're the reason theyre sold out.
> 
> Id love to add a slide pro to my roamio since i used a slide on my premiere.
> 
> Any idea if the dongle that comes with the slide pro - premiere package could be used on a Mini so i could use my stock Roamio remote with my mini?


I use two of my Slide Pros with my two Minis using the USB Dongles.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

shadoh said:


> I don't think I completely agree with your list. I have the original 4xAAA style (ilke this one) which has the 1-2 switch, but no colored ABCD buttons. That was my earlier point, that I'm not aware of the existance of any TiVo-branded remotes that have both the 1-2 switch and the colored ABCD buttons. It seems to be one or the other, as far as I can tell from exhaustive Google searches.


As I said in the first of the two posts where I made mention of it, I was looking right at it, and examining everything, including the box it came in (retail box).

*It exists, I have it, and I'm once again holding it in my hands.*

It likely had a VERY short production lifespan, and was quickly 86'd from production as soon as the design for the Premiere basic remote was born (and the death of the 1-2 switch occurred). How many were manufactured is unknown, how many were sold is unknown, and how many haven't been trash-binned, rather than kept as part of a "TiVo stuff museum", when they no longer function good enough for everyday use, is unknown.

It makes sense that to add the four buttons, they could keep the cost down by removing the switch. Not that I agree with the decision, just saying...

I will agree that I need to update my post to include the first-gen Glo w/switch, but w/o ABCD colored buttons, since I completely neglected that one, which is still available from 9th Tee, here: http://www.9thtee.com/tivoreplacementparts.htm

Full Disclosure:

1. It was sent to me as part of a "care package box" from days (many years ago) when I worked with TiVo, without actually being paid, or employed by, TiVo.

2. It may have been a prototype, or a "very limited production run" item. It's entirely possible I should not even have it. I'd figure that it coming with a retail box would be a sign it isn't some super-secret prototype that somebody accidentally gave me for helping TiVo out.

3. Some of the not-so-bright, NDA-bound, Beta and field-trial participants have been known to get one-run items (like a wireless mouse with a TiVo logo on it), then post on TCF about a "mystery gift", then speculate if it had anything to do with being a beta tester ('doh! - 1st rule of NDA club).


----------



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

nooneuknow said:


> *It exists, I have it, and I'm once again holding it in my hands.*


Welp, can't argue with that.  I'm thinking your assumption that it may have been a prototype or a limited run item is right, because I can't find any combination of Google searches to find one like that. I can find just about any other version of their remotes, past and present, but not that one. It really is baffling to me why they would remove the switch. I mean, at some point, they obviously realized it was a feature people liked/wanted, but it looks like they've decided we don't need it anymore since the last, what, four? versions of their remotes don't have it anymore. Sigh.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

shadoh said:


> Welp, can't argue with that.  I'm thinking your assumption that it may have been a prototype or a limited run item is right, because I can't find any combination of Google searches to find one like that. I can find just about any other version of their remotes, past and present, but not that one. It really is baffling to me why they would remove the switch. I mean, at some point, they obviously realized it was a feature people liked/wanted, but it looks like they've decided we don't need it anymore since the last, what, four? versions of their remotes don't have it anymore. Sigh.


Agreed, on all points.

I bet a few are wondering why we are talking about remotes, when the thread is about the "UI"...

When a device has a remote (as opposed to touchscreen devices and such), it is VERY MUCH a part of the "UI", and both parts can be equally important, even though many only pay attention to what's on the screen.

I'd still be yelling "I want the 1-2 switch back!", if TiVo hadn't switched to the dual RF & IR remote mechanisms.

*Helpful hint on the new RF & IR remotes:* Make sure to program BOTH the RF and IR codes on each remote (and each TiVo), or a fallback to IR mode (accident or fluke) could have one remote controlling everything and/or everything accepting all remotes (or some combination of undesired cross-control/operation).


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

chrispitude said:


> OMG, I'm losing it. This is what happens when you are the parent of a newborn. Sorry folks.


Best part of having a kid is all the things you can blame on them.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I don't like not seeing duration when viewing "Upcoming" episodes, doesn't show it in the Upcoming list nor when you look at the program details. I frequently like to know how long things are going to last.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

SnakeEyes said:


> I don't like not seeing duration when viewing "Upcoming" episodes, doesn't show it in the Upcoming list nor when you look at the program details. I frequently like to know how long things are going to last.


Agree, drives me nuts.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Lots of things I don't use and would like to hide in 'My Shows' because they have nothing to do with My Shows - and if I wanted to use them in the future I could then select them.

Customizable menu would be awesome!


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok, since this is a Bitc**ing thread, here is the most annoying thing I have found so far. In selecting shows in "Upcoming episodes" list, if I select a show for recording, when I go back to the Upcoming list to select more shows it always dumps back to the beginning of the list. On my Premiere SD menu and all other Tivos I have had it would go back into the Upcoming list at the exact place you were in the list. It kept its place but the HDUI and the Roamio UI loses its place. Here's an example: Golf Central on the Golf Channel. I can't use a Season Pass because the Tivo can't distinguish whether the episodes are new or repeats so it records them all. (many, many times a day in some cases even if pass is set to New Only). So what I do (or did) is bring up the Upcoming Episodes list and use the Go-to-end-of-List (skip) button, select the last one to record, etc. then when I went back to the Upcoming Episodes list to select the next episode the SDUI would bring me back at exactly the place I left off. Very convenient. Now the HDUI always goes back to the top of the list instead. 
Maddening. Bring on the strait-jacket folks, I'm about to lose it!(Where's the tongue in cheek emoticon?) Anyone know a fix?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Assuming the new episode is on at the same time each day, you could go old school and setup a recurring manual recording for the time and channel. 

I'm with you on losing your place in the upcoming list. The TiVo iPhone App behaves the same way and drives me crazy.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

tatergator1 said:


> Assuming the new episode is on at the same time each day, you could go old school and setup a recurring manual recording for the time and channel.
> 
> I'm with you on losing your place in the upcoming list. The TiVo iPhone App behaves the same way and drives me crazy.


Thought of that, thanks. But not on at same time each day.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvdvids (Feb 9, 2008)

When going to 'Live TV' from My Shows or Guide, there is loss of sound for a second or 2 !!


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

The star ads embedded in folders and on the end-of-show popup are getting more irritating in my opinion. They are popping in slower and messing with navigating folder entries. I don't remember them affecting navigation to this extent, say, a few months ago.


----------



## RichieR (Dec 19, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> The "Zoom" button will always take the video in the preview window back to full screen, whether Live or recorded.


Thank you so much for that! I could not figure out how to get back to the recorded show I was watching, if I hit Tivo Central, other than drilling into my shows, then the folder, then the show and hitting play.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> The star ads embedded in folders and on the end-of-show popup are getting more irritating in my opinion. They are popping in slower and messing with navigating folder entries. I don't remember them affecting navigation to this extent, say, a few months ago.


I agree with this, have seen it on my Elite too - they are slowing down the UI because they don't appear quick enough. Likely due to Tivo's abysmal server infrastructure, again, and awful UI design choices that rely on server-based stuff for basic functionality.


----------



## GTBill (Nov 23, 2008)

I installed our (or rather my) new Tivo Roamio Pro. As a result, I just put with a night of yelling and screaming by my wife how "new isn't always better." I think she complained (loudly) about nearly every irritant mentioned on this thread. She is right, though and if I had known about all of these changes and omissions I would have bought a new Tivo. It is ridiculous that nearly everything on the UI is does NOT have user customization. It is a shame that in this computer age so many things are not customizable.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

chrispitude said:


> Edit: before I begin, let me say that the Roamio's UI is TiVo's best UI yet and I applaud their development effort for it. For me, it wouldn't take much to make it perfect for needs, and that's why I started this thread.
> 
> I'll start off.
> 
> ...


The one thing I hate about the Premiere after their 20.3x rollout last Spring was the truncated program information from 5 lines down to 3 with an ellipses in the info bar while watching a recording. I've heard that the Roamio's don't have that problem. To be honest I'd replace all of my Premieres with Roamios for no other reason but that. I don't know how no one at TiVo has enough brain cells to fix that.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

GTBill said:


> I installed our (or rather my) new Tivo Roamio Pro. As a result, I just put with a night of yelling and screaming by my wife how "new isn't always better." I think she complained (loudly) about nearly every irritant mentioned on this thread. She is right, though and if I had known about all of these changes and omissions I would have bought a new Tivo. It is ridiculous that nearly everything on the UI is does NOT have user customization. It is a shame that in this computer age so many things are not customizable.


The thing is, Tivo is an appliance. It is intentionally narrowly focused to make the masses able to use its functions. Power users, like many of us, may find that somewhat limiting.

Sounds like you would have benefited from setting this up in parallel with your old set up. What was your old model, something with the SD UI? Once you adapt, you'll find most things are very similar (i have one personal beef, but its minor).


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

If you watch a show from my shows that is currently recording and then exit the recording, the next time you try to watch it you may or may not get a resume playing option. Sometimes it wants to start from the beginning again. I have tried this numerous times and it is totally random.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't like wishlists defaulting to record all matching programs when setting up a new wishlist. I may be looking for some movies which have a certain actor in them, but I don't necessarily want every movie, TV series, talk show, etc that the actor appeared in to be recorded. I have to remember to change that option every time I set up a new wishlist.

The default should not be to record all the shows.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HazelW said:


> If you watch a show from my shows that is currently recording and then exit the recording, the next time you try to watch it you may or may not get a resume playing option. Sometimes it wants to start from the beginning again. I have tried this numerous times and it is totally random.


It's funny how some people get this, and others don't. Clearly it happens, since more than one person has commented on it, but just as many say it never happens to them.



bobfrank said:


> I don't like wishlists defaulting to record all matching programs when setting up a new wishlist. I may be looking for some movies which have a certain actor in them, but I don't necessarily want every movie, TV series, talk show, etc that the actor appeared in to be recorded. I have to remember to change that option every time I set up a new wishlist.
> 
> The default should not be to record all the shows.


I think most heavy (or sophisticated) TiVo users would agree. But for newbies, who probably barely understand the difference, it's a better option.

This can be overwhelming when you set up an "informational" wishlist (for lack of a better word). IOW, you just want to be able to see "Upcoming" but have no intention of setting an auto-record. If you happen to pick a broad category, it will start setting the record function for dozens/hundreds of shows. I once made the mistake of creating a WL for Movies; before I could change it, there were hundreds of recordings set. And for the next few days, the history was full of "user cancelled" recordings.

The solution, when you know this will happen, is to first set the WL for something nonsensical. Like an obscure actor. Once it's created, change to non Auto-Record. Then modify the WL to what you wanted in the first case.

A terribly ugly kludge, but the only way to skip around the auto-record setting.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

astrohip said:


> It's funny how some people get this, and others don't. Clearly it happens, since more than one person has commented on it, but just as many say it never happens to them.


I don't find it "funny", the way there's often a large number of people who will always post how great their TiVo is working, or "I've never once had that happen", when somebody is trying to find out what is going on, or try to solve their issue.

It tends to happen the most if the person who posts expresses things in a way that blames TiVo (or implies the blame should be on TiVo, and TiVo should do something about it).

That aside, it's ironic how understanding you can be on this matter, which you must have experienced yourself (since, I don't see any other reason for the bias, on a recent subject matter, also not limited to just one person).

I haven't noticed this specific issue. That could just mean it's never bothered me enough to post about it (yet).

*EDIT/ADD*: I have noticed it. If the program is still recording, and I am watching it from the Live TV buffer, then pause and begin watching from the "My Shows" list, it starts at the beginning. That has always been the behavior, that I can recall, with any TiVo I have ever owned, not just the Roamio.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> I don't find it "funny", the way there's often a large number of people who will always post how great their TiVo is working, or "I've never once had that happen", when somebody is trying to find out what is going on, or try to solve their issue.
> 
> It tends to happen the most if the person who posts expresses things in a way that blames TiVo (or implies the blame should be on TiVo, and TiVo should do something about it).
> 
> That aside, it's ironic how understanding you can be on this matter, which you must have experienced yourself (since, I don't see any other reason for the bias, on a recent subject matter, also not limited to just one person).


WTF are you talking about? I don't even understand your post. I was commenting on how some issues plague some units, but not others. I used the word _funny _more in the "how odd" sense, not the humorous sense.

So are you agreeing with me, disagreeing, or just being your usual argumentative self?

PS: Nope, never had this particular issue affect any of my TiVos.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

astrohip said:


> WTF are you talking about? I don't even understand your post. I was commenting on how some issues plague some units, but not others. I used the word _funny _more in the "how odd" sense, not the humorous sense.
> So are you agreeing with me, disagreeing, or just being your usual argumentative self?
> PS: Nope, never had this particular issue affect any of my TiVos.


I'll say I'm agreeing with you.

I just don't understand the differential/bias when my comments about the state of my TiVos during a C133 TiVo server issue, which TiVo admitted to, sent you completely off the rails.

I don't know how you never could have the "issue", from this discussion, since it's reproducible. I almost dismissed myself as never having experienced it.

It's an ages-old annoyance, from before the Roamio:

1. Start watching something that is recording from the live view mode.

2. Pause it.

3. Select it from the My Shows list, rather than resuming from the live view mode.

4. The place you paused at is lost, *because they are two different viewing modes.*

Any alleged "randomness" is a result of whether the show is still recording, has finished recording, and how the viewing of it is "resumed".

Some just don't understand this has been this way for a long time, especially if that somebody's first TiVo happens to be a Roamio. They might post it here as a "Roamio UI irritation", while it's not limited to the Roamio.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> I'll say I'm agreeing with you.
> 
> I just don't understand the differential/bias when my comments about the state of my TiVos during a C133 TiVo server issue, which TiVo admitted to, sent you completely off the rails.
> 
> ...


If you reread my post you will see that I was not watching from the live buffer, but from the my shows menu. And you can exit by hitting pause or not hitting pause, and if you come back later it will randomly lose the resume point.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HazelW said:


> If you reread my post you will see that I was not watching from the live buffer, but from the my shows menu. And you can exit by hitting pause or not hitting pause, and if you come back later it will randomly lose the resume point.


i just did this last night with Warehouse 13. I caught up with Live Tv at around 50 minutes into the show, so I went and started watching something else instead of watching any commercials. When I came back to Warehouse 13, it continued where I left off before. Just like every other show does when I view it from the My SHows list.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> i just did this last night with Warehouse 13. I caught up with Live Tv at around 50 minutes into the show, so I went and started watching something else instead of watching any commercials. When I came back to Warehouse 13, it continued where I left off before. Just like every other show does when I view it from the My SHows list.


Like I said, it appears to be random. Try it a few times.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HazelW said:


> Like I said, it appears to be random. Try it a few times.


I have used it several times since getting the Spring update. So far it has always remembered my place.

I use this feature several times a week. It's usually for the same reason. I catch up with live Tv and start watching something else. I come back to the show and I'm in the same spot.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I have used it several times since getting the Spring update. So far it has always remembered my place.
> 
> I use this feature several times a week. It's usually for the same reason. I catch up with live Tv and start watching something else. I come back to the show and I'm in the same spot.


Try exiting before you catch up to live TV. That is what I usually do.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Periodically, the HDUI gets "stuck" or is slow to populate. An HDUI reset always seems to clear it up. Also, if something is recording and you bring up the guide when it is on the the channel that is recording, there is a bit of jitter. Not deal breakers but noticeable.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

ustavio said:


> Periodically, the HDUI gets "stuck" or is slow to populate. An HDUI reset always seems to clear it up. Also, if something is recording and you bring up the guide when it is on the the channel that is recording, there is a bit of jitter. Not deal breakers but noticeable.


HDUI reset?


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

wtherrell said:


> HDUI reset?


While in TiVo Central HDUI, hit thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play. You'll get a "ding" and the HDUI will disappear briefly, "reset", and reappear.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

ustavio said:


> While in TiVo Central HDUI, hit thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play. You'll get a "ding" and the HDUI will disappear briefly, "reset", and reappear.


GTK. Thanks.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

HazelW said:


> Like I said, it appears to be random. Try it a few times.


HazelW is correct. This has definitely happened to me for partially watched shows that I previously watched from the My Shows list. And, it is random - sometimes the show resumes, sometimes it restarts from the beginning.


----------



## Mgalin (Jan 7, 2002)

These won't bother those who never had them - but my Harmony still has these programmed from my old Tivos.. 

- Now Playing List button on the remote no longer works.. Worked in the my Elite and Mini.. (To bring up my shows list) - Tivo*2 is slower! 
-The STOP button. Used to be able to stop a program and get delete menu.. Instead you hit Tivo button and depending how far you are into the program, you may get the menu. 

No Watch Live TV in roamio UI... 'have' to use remote button.. 

It's really annoying that my XL4/Elite, Roamio and Mini UI's are all slightly different!! e.g. no CLEAR on mini either! 

Cmon tivo! lets get some consistency!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What do you mean no Watch Live TV? That still works on my Harmony remote. They were programmed in back when the S3 was out. Live TV on my Harmony will do the same thing as the Live TV button on the Roamio Remote.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I've had the Roamio for a day and already think the mainscreen needs some trimming and simplifying and organizing.

What's with "What to watch Now" and "Find TV, Movies and Video" being 2 separate major options on the main screen?

Then can we hide the Apps&Games folder? How many are digging into that box every day? Put that on the top shelf in the closet in the basement bedroom.

Same with Music and Photos.

Do I have to see all the services I will never use when I scroll to the bottom of MY Shows? 

Tivo needs to dump the "list-ee-ness" feel of its UI. It's 2014 and it feels outdated.

WMC displays folders and shows in a much more eye pleasing way. It uses the whole screen. There isn't much clutter. It shows nice big thumbnail stills of the shows besides the name of each show or episode. It's not a text list.

Tivo's main screen, feels like someone took DOS and then put a video PIP window in the top right corner and a context sensitive information PIP screen in the bottom right corner. Tivo needs to dump "DOS" in favor of "Windows" sorta speak.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

1. Ability to adjust transition speed on the menus

2. Ability to pause your active tuner and have it actually pause a decent amount of time with option to add more. Many of us are sitting on huge hard drives with 30-50% utilization

3. The voice / video cut out when hitting tivo button from live tv or going back to live from menu

4. Ability to record season pass for new shows coming in the future. D* has this feature and they use a place holder which then converts to the season pass when guide data is available. That way you don't have to wait until 10 days before it airs to set up a pass. When you see that commercial a month before you can set it up and it will convert when the guide data is available.

5. D* also has the ability to hit a key like thumbs up during a commercial to automatically set up a recording for the show in question with a pop up box to indicate. Kind of neat.

6. Hit record from guide and not have to answer questions. Just record the stupid thing. Hit record twice and it does a season pass. If you want to change defaults hit select and do it that way.

7. convert the remaining SD menus

8. Cache the icons for music & photos / apps & games etc so they load instantly

9. Allow me to set a season pass for multiple channels. Season pass for family guy, shows it airs on Toon, fox, and TBS. Let me check the box next to the channels I want to record off of so I don't have to enter 3 season passes. 

10. Add section under Find TV which lists new shows coming. New seasons starting up, new shows starting from scratch etc.

11. record menus could be stream lined to not need to change pages when doing things you change screens too often sometimes when setting stuff up when it only needs to expand the menu some to fit everything on a single page and consolidate stuff. 

You hit guide then select, screen pops up, hit season pass you get essentially the same stupid screen again (this can be removed), hit get season pass Then options, changes screen again (could just bring you to the options screen with default being record as default already selected) 

They can cut almost half of that without losing any functions or cluttering.

12. Same thing in My shows. There is MORE then enough space to consolidate the My Shows screen when you enter a program group and the subsequent "info" screen with the option to play / delete.

Currently when you highlight the episode you get the giant DISCOVERY BAR up top and the Listing of episodes under the group. They could remove the discovery bar, shrink the show list slightly and put the show info up top with the play, delete, expore etc from the next page on the right. No reason to have the entire extra screen in that menu it all fits on the previous screen its just inefficient and the discovery bar takes up so much space.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

aridon said:


> 1. Ability to adjust transition speed on the menus
> 
> 2. Ability to pause your active tuner and have it actually pause a decent amount of time with option to add more. Many of us are sitting on huge hard drives with 30-50% utilization
> 
> ...


3, 6, 9,11, and 12 definitely things I noticed the 1st day. There is too many button presses and sub-menus and rendundant choices. It's really apparent to me because I just came from WMC and even still have that setup and it is much streamlined and pleasing looking in nearly every respect.

oh and 10 is a good idea if isn't already an option.


----------

